# Pitbull Template



## BC-Slinger

*File Name*: Pitbull Template

*File Submitter*: BC-Slinger</p >

*File Submitted*: 31 Jul 2013

*File Category*: Slingshots

As promised I finally got around to making this template up.

I call this frame the "Pitbull" because it is full sized frame but still quite pocket able. It is a outside the fork setup. This setup I personally find easier to aim which has assisted me in increasing my accuracy. I use this frame with the finger hook and thumb grip, it also can be used with a choke grip quite well to. It is a pinkie hole style frame which may be something unfamiliar to you but I find it to help stabilize the frame very well.

It can be made from any material. The tools I used for this was a hand rasp, 80-2000 grit sand paper, an orbital or sheet sander of any kind, a drill press (for pins and making into a spindle sander for edges and fine work), a coping saw (to get the frame pieces cut out) and the most important tool for me on these builds is a belt sander (shapes and forms the frame very fast). Make sure to wear a high quality mask to get rid of toxic dust, micarta and aluminum is not forgiving

The reason I suggest a lot of sanding tools for this it is because it not fun hand sanding micarta and if it is your first attempt you will be hours deep wondering why this isn't looking right yet. If you choose to make this with a wood frame you could save yourself some man hours and still yield a wonderful result.

Thanks for viewing!

I hope you take the time to try out one of these frames. I love outside the fork setups now and sling with it all the time.

Cheers
BC-Slinger

Click here to download this file


----------



## Flycatcher

Im not a big fan of OTF but this looks really nice. Maybe ill give it a try.


----------



## Dr J

Thanks for posting the template, very much appreciated!


----------



## BC-Slinger

This outside the fork frame how know been ran through a fairly rigorous gauntlet of testing and it has passed with flying colors. I truly am sold on the TTF or OTF setups whatever one prefers to call it. Not that OTT is worse just for my style this thing works and if your looking for a good change from over the top give it a shot.

Some videos of the testing of this frame, and the one i use is 5/8 inch thick(obviously you can judge the thickness),20 mm wide fork tips,45 mm fork gap,130 mm long, pinky hole can be whatever size is comfortable for your hand.











Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## HP Slingshots

Nice, really like the template


----------



## BC-Slinger

Template has been updated with the most modern version and alterations to it. It has been years and this is still my go to frame for whatever kind of slingshot shooting you can put it to work to do.

Hope you all Enjoy as I am not looking to make money off my design, but rather let everyone use it and enjoy it. Unlike a bunch of people on this site that complain and basically only care about profiting from our members, and that is not the spirit I want to put into anything on this site as it is our hobby. It is sup-post to be a brotherhood of friends not a bunch of guys trying to make a buck. You all know who I am talking about without listing names either. As the guys that whine do it frequently if anyone talks about there design without there wallet or visa card out.

Cheers Gals and Gents

Matt.K.M Aka BC-SLinger


----------



## Sean Khan

Here is my version of your excellent design.

My thanks.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/125154-pitbull/


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Made this 3D printed version of it a few months ago. Sling-N-Shot is now the proud owner. It was my first trade with him. Which by the way, was an awesome and life changing experience.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Palmettoflyer said:


> Made this 3D printed version of it a few months ago. Sling-N-Shot is now the proud owner. It was my first trade with him. Which by the way, was an awesome and life changing experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pitbull 3DPrinted.JPG


And it is a great sling Monroe, love it.

It was this trade that I believe got you started on your naturals journey, and a great friendship stewarded to boot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

